# Verzeichnis durchsuchen + Ordner ausgeben



## gwaan (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte fragen ob jemand weiß wie man am besten mit Java die C:\ Platte durchsucht und alle direkten“ Dateien ausgibt. Unterordner müssen hierbei nicht berücksichtigt werden. Ist alles Neuland für mich.

Hat jemand einen Tipp zum vorgehen

Gruß gwaan


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!


```
/**
  * 
  */
 package de.tutorials;
 
 import java.io.File;
 
 /**
  * @author Tom
  * 
  */
 public class FileListExample {
 
 	/**
 	 * @param args
 	 */
 	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
 		File driveC = new File("c:/");
 		
 		//Alle Verzeichnis im Root listen...
 		String[] rootDirectories = driveC.list();
 		for (int i = 0; i < rootDirectories.length; i++) {
 			System.out.println(rootDirectories[i]);
 		}
 
 		System.out.println("##############################");
 
 		//Den Verzeichnisbaum rekursiv traversieren...
 		treeWalk(driveC);
 
 	}
 
 	static void treeWalk(File file) {
 		if (file.isDirectory()) {
 			File[] children = file.listFiles();
 			for (int i = 0; i < children.length; i++) {
 				treeWalk(children[i]);
 			}
 		} else {
 			System.out.println(file.getAbsolutePath());
 		}
 	}
 }
```
 
 Gruß Tom


----------

